# Does anyone here get ringing in ears



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Does anyone here have ringing in their ears. I have and i know it was caused my constant over-straining. Its horrible and it scares me coz i'm so young and i don't want it 2 get worse and i'm scared about the future. I expect i'm the only one here, but if anyone else has this please write 2 me coz i want 2 talk.My advice 2 everyone is don't strain like i did coz it might happen 2 u.


----------



## Wildrose (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi,Yes, I get ringing in the ears...I've had it to a greater or lesser degree since '95...when all this stomach stuff started.It is relieved occasionally when I have detoxed..it's worse at night...ringing like crazy when I get up in the mornings...the left ear is especially affected. It is partially caused by toxins accumulated in the system due to constipation. The colon is intended to clear the system of toxins...when it is overwhelmed then it passes toxins to the next system...I believe that's the liver...then on to the kidneys..then to the lymph system...then to the skin...shows up as rashes...little bumps...itching...dryness. There are herbs that can be used to detoxify the system...one step at a time...just like it happened...and infrequently constipation is caused by the liver being overwhelmed.I know I am much less C when I'm detoxed.There are also detoxifying baths..using food grade hydrogen peroxide...this information is found on the web...type in hydrogen peroxide and you'll get all sorts of information concerning its uses...That's about it...hope you get relief soon...Best Regards,Wildrose


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I got the ringing in my ears along with a headache that lasted for 3 months. The headaches stopped but the ringing continued. Ringing can be cause by too much asprin.It can also be a sign of high blood pressure. For others it can be related to sinus problems; I tried Nyquil for a while and it seemed to help. The ringing can also seem much worse at night because you're in a quiet environment and that makes the ringing seem worse, especially if you put your ear to the pillow and kind of trap the sound. For awhile, taking Nyquil stopped the ringing. Once my IBS-D started, the ringing went away for awile, so I think the D became my bodies new way to express anxiety. Anti-anxiety drugs stopped both the D, and now I get only minor ringing when I'm very stressed. It can be so maddenig, but many suggest always having some background noise so it is not so apparent, even "white noise" or a tape of ocean waves or rain can be helpful at night. And, though I know it can be nearly impossible to do, you have to try and ignore it...I know that is a stupid idea but it can help. Take care.


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

This is really strange, I have it too. I've had it about 30 years and if mine is not caused by sinus problems, I don't know what caused it. Maybe Wildrose has something about toxic effects, I bet she does, cause I have it now and haven't had sinus problems in quite awhile. Annem


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Did all of u strain a lot because i'm worried that i damaged my ears my over-straining cause it used 2 make me go dizzy and hurt my temples and i used to be able to hear my blood pounding?







California123, what is Nyquil?







I used 2 get sinus problems, but i haven't had them for ages so i don't think that is what is causing mine.Wildrose - if it was caused by over-toxicidity then would the ringing go soon after the C was relieved, because although i have been going more than usual thanks to magnesium oxide and don't feel blocked all the way up the ringing is the same as usual?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Toxins do not build up in your body when you are constipated. They may build up in your colon but do not affect your body or bloodstream, as they are where they are supposed to be.Ringing in the eras is called tinitus, go and see your doctor to have it confirmed. Its often caused by excessive noise or trauma.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

My GP is horrible, i don't want 2 go back


----------



## Wildrose (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi All,Obviously we would have done testing to eliminate all the usual suspects in the ringing ear syndrome thing. Mine isn't caused by sinus, a bad tooth, an ear infection, high blood pressure ( mine is low, in fact)allergies,food allergies, etc and so forth. We could not at that point find any cause for the tinnitis...and it was driving me nutz!! I didn't _perceive_ the noise to be louder at night... it _was_ louder at night...I could have it fairly quiet when I would lie down..and within 30 minutes it would be ringing to beat the band and the right ear would have joined it with a high pitched hummmm...white noise added to that is merely more noise..did not bring me any comfort at all...I thought it was just more annoyance.I don't think straining caused it as I didn't have the full IBS syndrome yet...I was having severe gas and stomach distress...C hadn't yet appeared on my horizon.There are many authorities that say that toxins do accumulate in the system...and I know when I had the colon surgery---with the obstruction---that I was so full of toxins that I felt drunk..I couldn't properly focus my eyes...I couldn't read cause the letters floated around...my head hurt horribly...nor could I keep my balance. I lost my equilibrium for about 2 months after the surgery.Then, when I had the colon hydrotherapy and we did the detox along with it...when we got to the detoxification of the lymph system...then the ringing quit...for awhile. When the C came back...so did the ringing. There has to be a connection somewhere here...That's been my experience with the tinnitis. Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions from everyone. Wish I could find something that would cure it for sure as I know how miserable it can be.Best Regards,Wildrose


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm not one for the toxin thing either. But I've definintely seen mine return when something really stressful occurs. For many people it will come and go, but it is very common and there are sites that talk about it. Our bodies do some pretty odd things. Take care. For the person who asked what Nyquil was, it is a liquid nightime cold/allergy OTC medicine...for all I know maybe tha alcohol and sedative powers of it just got me to sleep so I didn't notice the tinnutis/ringing in the ears. I tried it because someone on the tinnutis site had mentioned it, but eventually it stopped working so don't think muy sinuses were the real problem.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

as regards tinnitus or ringing in the ears(which I have and don't attribute it to constipation); it can be caused by any of 50 different things and most often they never find the cause. it isn't caused from constipation or straining- if they ever find a cause and a treatment or cure there will be many thousands of people who will be grateful and happy; it is very annoying and there are devices called maskers which can help people who have it worse than others; anyone with tinnitus should see an ear, nose and throat doctor and have it evaluated. my uncle actually had brain surgery to try and stop it and it didn't work(pretty drastic);


----------



## Wildrose (Aug 10, 2003)

Morning All,There is a clinical trial going on in Daytona Beach. It's using lasers...not the cutting type, but laser light...to try to heal tinnitis. Some people get some relief and others get completely cured. As I understand it the treatment regimen lasts 10 days. Insurance pays for a lot of the workup, but not for the actual treatment. I had the address, but lost it with the computer crash that I had a couple of months back.There is also a website....www.t-gone.com...that you might want to look into...Best Regards,Wildrose PS..I think my ENT is now having to attend a psychiatrist due to having had me as a patient when this first started...( that's a joke, ahem )


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Wildrose, have u tried any of the products on the www.t-gone.com? Where they effective?


----------



## Wildrose (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi,I ordered them...but I haven't used them yet...I'm on some other herbs at the moment and don't feel comfortable mixing them.Best Regards,Wildrose


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

I sure do have ringing in my ears 24/7. It is called tinnitus.I got it about 2yrs ago, at first I found it unbearable, depressing and it gave me headaches, but now I honestly dont notice it that much. I would never have believed I would get used to it when I first got told I had it for ever and it was incurable.But u do!!! I never really notice it during the day, at night it the worst. I listen to music to sleep, if I dont have any music I just try to ignore it.....u would be suprised how much u can ignore it. It just takes time. I made myself sleep without music for 5months forcing myself to learn how to sleep with it.Ppl have mentioned white noise etc but I hate that sound. Some ppl get it on and off. Some get it when straining on the loo (that is from all the blood rushing to ur head, u should get a pulsating feeling in ur ears too)Straning wont give u 24/7 ringing in the ears I dont think, it might give it to u for a couple hrs??? I not sure!I am only 22 myself and started getting it at 20!!It can be VERY distressing!!!! Feel free to email me anytime, I know how u feel trust me. Buddy###perthmail.com


----------

